# GT Karakoram 2.0 or Giant Talon 1



## BrianPerez (Aug 28, 2012)

Im new to Mountian biking. However, I do have a background with dirt bikes. I rented a Talon in Big Bear a few weekends ago and really enjoyed myself. I have never ridden a 29er before so that was interesting. I really liked it but really like the Karakoram as well. I havent had time to sit on the GT. I was wondering what your input was?? I know nothing about components except what i have read and what the LBS have explained to me. I will probably use this as a rec bike but would like to get in some fun in on the trails. What do you guys think?


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

While I do recommend that you ride both bikes in order to make an informed decision, the reality is that between the two bikes you listed the real difference between them is primarily going to be determinable by the overall quality of the components on each bike.

How can you tell which components are better than others?

As a comparison the ranking for component levels generally goes like this (from lowest/cheapest to highest/more expensive):

Shimano Parts:

SIS/Tourney/No name at all (cheapest possible) - Terrible
Altus - Poor
Acera - Poor/fair
Alivio - Fair
Deore/Deore Shadow - Good
LX/SLX - Very Good
XT - Excellent
XTR - Superior

SRAM Parts:

X3 (cheapest) - poor
X4 - Fair
X5 - Good
X7 - Very Good
X9 - Excellent
X0 - Superior
XX - Superior

In general, Shimano Deore or SRAM X5 or higher parts are what are considered the threshold for "decent quality" components for off-road use and will generally hold up to single track and more advance riding far better than lower level ones.

As to the forks, the Karakoram 2.0 comes with a Rock Shox fork which will perform considerably better for technical use over the Suntour fork on the Talon 1.

So, all things considered, if the prices you are looking at are close, then the GT is probably the better buy.


----------



## VuDoo11 (May 15, 2012)

+1 for the Karakoram. I sat on a few bikes, but when I came across the GT it fit me great for me. It has been a solid bike so far.


----------



## BrianPerez (Aug 28, 2012)

I am going to sit on a GT this weekend and ride a giant again. We shall see.


----------



## BrianPerez (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks like I leaning towards a 2013 Karakoram 4.0 due to the price range. $525. Any thought?


----------



## VuDoo11 (May 15, 2012)

If you go to blueskycycling.com you can get a 2011 karakoram 2.0 for $519. As long as you have a little know-how to put it together it is a killer deal and better components. They also have a 3.0 for $319. That is the model I got. I loved the flat black and allowed me a little extra money left over to upgrade some parts.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

The Talon part spec excluding the fork is superior IMO, tested both and went with the Talon.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

$99 fork minimum upgrade for a Suntour. This has adjustable rebound damping.
BlueSkyCycling.com - Rock Shox XC 28 TK Mg 29er Coil Fork

This works for the Giant because he already owns it.


----------



## BrianPerez (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah thats what i planned on doing EB. Upgrade the Forks then the drivetrain shortly after. I rented the Giant again this weekend. I had a blast on it but i still really want to ride the 13 GT.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

BrianPerez said:


> Yeah thats what i planned on doing EB. Upgrade the Forks then the drivetrain shortly after. I rented the Giant again this weekend. I had a blast on it but i still really want to ride the 13 GT.


The 4.0 needs upgrades that put the price past an Airborne Guardian's 675 shipped. That bike has the right components and no upgrades.
.Airborne Bicycles. Guardian

The fork has the most impact on trail performance and tires are a close second.


----------



## MattC555 (Mar 24, 2011)

I'd buy the bike I rode and liked.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

MattC555 said:


> I'd buy the bike I rode and liked.


That works great if you are at a demo day at area trails. But the Manufacturers and LBS do not bring entry level bikes to demo days for a reason. Parking lot rides won't tell you much.. Fit can be fine tuned with cockpit components 
No one bothers to learn about forks. That is the most significant performance component on a mountain bike.


----------



## Merf (Jul 26, 2012)

+1 to the 2011 GT Karakoram from Blue Sky ($550 shipped + tax is unreal!) 
Picked mine up a few weeks ago, and although I immediately replaced the Dart III fork with a Recon Gold tk (Ebay $180 if your patient) it has been an amazing bike so far. I've really been pushing it (doing some moderate downhill in Northern Michigan) and haven't had any problems.


----------



## MattC555 (Mar 24, 2011)

My point was that he HAS ridden the Talon on trails and liked it. I rode about a bunch of bikes before buying mine, and fit varied pretty dramatically between all of the bikes. I bought the one I liked the most. Easy decision for me. 

If I was to order an entry level bike, the Karakoram looks like a sweet deal. Airborne seems to make some really great bikes for the money too.

Good Luck!


----------



## BrianPerez (Aug 28, 2012)

Well I brought home the 13 Karakoram 4.0 tonight. After taking a 30 minute ride I took down a relatively bump dirt road I was very impressed. The bike seemed lighter and I had way more speed than I did when I rode Talon this past weekend. Maybe I was just excited but I could really tell a huge difference. Not only that but the shifting was alot smoother probably due in part that it's brand new and the talon was a rental. The ride was smooth really comfortable and extremely quiet. I haven't begun to adjust anything as of yet. I'll probably mess with that tomorrow. I just wanted to thank everyone for there time and input. I have learned alot since joining Mtbr.:thumbsup:


----------

